# Well I was called a racial slur today



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


Your mix of heritage doesn't say anything.

Here in Miami we are full of cubans that love Trump and are against immigration and black people (when they are the first ones to be black and were the first ones to come sailing on a piece of wood).

It's not who you are, is what you say. Why were you called racist? What do you defend?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Your mix of heritage doesn't say anything.
> 
> Here in Miami we are full of cubans that love Trump and are against immigration and black people (when they are the first ones to be black and were the first ones to come sailing on a piece of wood).
> 
> It's not who you are, is what you say. Why were you called racist? What do you defend?


The crazy thing is she got in the car being racist towards me I don't know why I didn't do anything to her. She's very rude. I don't understand.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


Wow

What led her to saying all this ?
What did u do say before hand ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> The crazy thing is she got in the car being racist towards me I don't know why I didn't do anything to her. She's very rude. I don't understand.


Get over it.
How many cuts and bruises did you get? Broken bones?
How about even a broken finger nail?

None?
Get over it.
Sack up.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Let me guess. She was rated as a 5* pax..


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


Weird. $10 tip after that is rare. Cracker doesn't bother me. I would have reported after trip just to CYA


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> Let me guess. She was rated as a 5* pax..


 She was rated 5.00



doyousensehumor said:


> Weird. $10 tip after that is rare. Cracker doesn't bother me. I would have reported after trip just to CYA


I did


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Hopefully you 1*d pax


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and* a10 dollar tip*. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


Well that's great! Hope you get her again.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Well that's great! Hope you get her again.


 Well if she tips I'll drive her.



BigBadJohn said:


> Hopefully you 1*d pax


 One star in a report to Uber


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Someone can call me a cracker for $10. I'm okay with that.

Shit, you can call me a cracker for $5 ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I had a story one time where one of my pax at a previous job told me they never wanted to see me again and gave me 20 dollars cash. I was ok with never seeing them again


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> I had a story one time where one of my pax at a previous job told me they never wanted to see me again and gave me 20 dollars cash. I was ok with never seeing them again


I wish every single pax
I picked up was like that....


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


She said all of this unprompted?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Someone can call me a cracker for $10. I'm okay with that.
> 
> Shit, you can call me a cracker for $5 ?


I call my kids Honky ?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


WTH is a "cracks"?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> WTH is a "cracks"?


It doesnt come up on Urban Dictionary so likely just their own terminology for a plural, or not so plural form of cracker.

They also called him a white KKK like there's going to be lots of different colors of KKK


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dude, they call us Uber drivers. What could be more degrading than that?? :redface:


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Dude, they call us Uber drivers. What could be more degrading than that?? :redface:


Being called a Lyft driver


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


WTH is a cracks? 
Butt cracks?
Wise cracks?


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> one of my pax at a previous job told me they never wanted to see me again and gave me 20 dollars cash.


Stevie Wonder can be a bit like that as a pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have had people call me a "cracker". I tell them that "crackers" are from Georgia. I am from Massachusetts.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Someone can call me a cracker for $10. I'm okay with that.
> 
> Shit, you can call me a cracker for $5 ?


Yea, ok. 
But, she didn't call him a cracker ... she called him a crack. (according to original post).
I been called worse than cracker - but, I might have to draw the line at 'crack.' 
Sounds like a gender insult.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Call me a cracker all day for 10 bucks. Just don’t call me late for dinner, that really pisses me off.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Someone can call me a cracker for $10. I'm okay with that.
> 
> Shit, you can call me a cracker for $5 ?


I'm so cheap I'd consider letting you call me a cracker for the promise of about tree fiddy tip in the app


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I had a story one time where one of my pax at a previous job told me they never wanted to see me again and gave me 20 dollars cash. I was ok with never seeing them again


Like prostitutes, Uber drivers are not paid for their services, they are paid to leave.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Like prostitutes, Uber drivers are not paid for their services, they are paid to leave.


Lies. All the hookers I've been with will always leave for free but never **** me for free

Likewise, I'll never give someone a free ride but I'd be happy to come in your home, eat your food, drink your beer, shit in your toilet, and maybe more if you're into fat pot bellied Uber drivers with bad hygiene


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

I smell horsechit......riiigghhht abouuuuuuut....HERE


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

*wink*wink*growl*claw*


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, ok.
> But, she didn't call him a cracker ... she called him a crack. (according to original post).
> I been called worse than cracker - but, I might have to draw the line at 'crack.'
> Sounds like a gender insult.


I _think_ that OP meant to say cracker. But I may have decoded wrong ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I _think_ that OP meant to say cracker. But I may have decoded wrong ?


Yea, never mind.
I was just too in tune with my feminine side and got all emotional.
I think my period just started and stopped within an hour.
Is that a period ... or just a comma?

Feelings are not as important as FACT.
I listen carefully, and I read carefully.
He said 'crack'. 
More than once.

Now, my unicorn gender-fluid feelings are hurt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


You a " Golden Cracka " !

Like a Ritz .


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Dude, they call us Uber drivers. What could be more degrading than that?? :redface:











BigBadJohn said:


> Being called a Lyft driver


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

@GammaRayBurst

We need details


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


I see your in Miami. And from what I hear it's a lot like Philly, where I drive. There's all kinds of variations on reverse racism out there. Cracks sounds like some kind of local variation on cracker.

I'm a white guy, and I have been called the N word by a white woman. And I have been called a racist by a Mexican woman when I wouldn't transport her unescorted 13 year old daughter. There are all kinds of people out there who have bad days and bad lives. It may not have been anything you did. Sometimes you can see it in their face when you pull up to the pickup. Some people have already been primed to go off. I try to understand it where I can, but I don't take it personally. I try and cut them a break, until they go over a certain line.

Many of the other people on this site come from communities that are nicer, and they just can't fathom what goes on out there.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I see your in Miami. And from what I hear it's a lot like Philly, where I drive. There's all kinds of variations on reverse racism out there. Cracks sounds like some kind of local variation on cracker.
> 
> I'm a white guy, and I have been called the N word by a white woman. And I have been called a racist by a Mexican woman when I wouldn't transport her unescorted 13 year old daughter. There are all kinds of people out there who have bad days and bad lives. It may not have been anything you did. Sometimes you can see it in their face when you pull up to the pickup. Some people have already been primed to go off. I try to understand it where I can, but I don't take it personally. I try and cut them a break, until they go over a certain line.
> 
> Many of the other people on this site come from communities that are nicer, and they just can't fathom what goes on out there.


100% she was black bro

110%

Obviously it's not personal this kinda stuff is always projection of ones own inner rage - this ***** went way to far tho


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> 100% she was black bro
> 
> 110%
> 
> Obviously it's not personal this kinda stuff is always projection of ones own inner rage - this @@@@@ went way to far tho


Watch it bro. 
I got you on a short leash.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Watch it bro.
> I got you on a short leash.


Aight bro


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I think my period just started and stopped within an hour. Is that a period ... or just a comma?


Comma-delimited.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


while you kept driving her to her destination? wft??? why didn't you stop the ride and tell the racist paxole to get the f out of your car. There is no reason at all to put up with that even if uber and lyft don't care.



UberBastid said:


> Get over it.
> How many cuts and bruises did you get? Broken bones?
> How about even a broken finger nail?
> 
> ...


Have some dignity!! Just because you driver for Uber/Lyft and are viewed as a sub-minimum wage slave doesn't mean you have to put up with that. DONT get over it as that does not belong in a civil society nor should it be tolerated in ANY job even if it is working for the most unethical, immoral, and illegal company in the US at the moment.



delornick94 said:


> View attachment 346308
> View attachment 346308


says the employee from Uber


----------



## Leander Driver (Aug 16, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.





R3drang3r said:


> WTH is a cracks?
> Butt cracks?
> Wise cracks?


Well that makes two of us that got called racial slurs today. I got called the N word by a PAX ar which point I kicked them out of my car.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Aight bro


Pfft


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> while you kept driving her to her destination? wft??? why didn't you stop the ride and tell the racist paxole to get the f out of your car. There is no reason at all to put up with that even if uber and lyft don't care.
> 
> 
> Have some dignity!! Just because you driver for Uber/Lyft and are viewed as a sub-minimum wage slave doesn't mean you have to put up with that. DONT get over it as that does not belong in a civil society nor should it be tolerated in ANY job even if it is working for the most unethical, immoral, and illegal company in the US at the moment.
> ...


----------



## Leander Driver (Aug 16, 2019)

Yes people say the wat they really feel when they are drunk and this further proves that racism is still alive. Most of the time people don't call you racial slurs to your face but I prefer it that way because at least I know where I stand and I can then handle you accordingly. I did not want to get kicked off of the platform so all I did was ask him to get out of my car. If this situation didn't have to do with one of my means of making money to feed my family my actions would have just say been very different.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Like prostitutes, Uber drivers are not paid for their services, they are paid to leave.


So True!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Your mix of heritage doesn't say anything.
> 
> Here in Miami we are full of cubans that love Trump and are against immigration and black people (when they are the first ones to be black and were the first ones to come sailing on a piece of wood).
> 
> It's not who you are, is what you say. Why were you called racist? What do you defend?


Yesterday I had this Cuban lady from Florida ...was shocked 
Pink lips , pink tongue , Looked very European 
She came to the US 21 years ago 
She said Cuba has boxing, baseball and hospitals with cockroaches ?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Is uberpeople.net racist?
Allowing the words "cracker" and "honky" to be printed, used, mocked is outrageous..
I find those words to be equally offensive and divisive as the "N word".
These racist words should be removed or at least added to the list and replaced with @@@@@.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Well I was called a racial slur today


There is nothing worse than being called a 'slur'. It is demeaning, degrading and humiliating - even if it is true.

It actually happened to me again today when I was chatting with a babe online, and she called me a 'slur' but strangely she always misspells it with a 't' at the end.

.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> There is nothing worse than being called a 'slur'. It is demeaning, degrading and humiliating - even if it is true.
> 
> It actually happened to me again today when I was chatting with a babe online, and she called me a 'slur' but strangely she always misspells it with a 't' at the end.
> 
> .


"_I was chatting with a babe online"_

"The babe" what was His name ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> "_I was chatting with a babe online"_
> 
> "The babe" what was His name ?


Ha, ha, ha, hilarious! My funny little stalker friend.

How's it going little tomato buddy?

.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> The crazy thing is she got in the car being racist towards me I don't know why I didn't do anything to her. She's very rude. I don't understand.


I get one-starred every now and then by black passengers who just assume I'm a Trump supporter because I'm in my forties and white.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> Let me guess. She was rated as a 5* pax..


Why not? Not like the ratings even matter to a passenger.

At least you're not like me and don't hear people's thoughts while they stay quiet. I'd rather them just tell it to me over the phone right after I accept their request rather than staring at my picture for a while, getting disgusted, and cancelling right before they get charged. Just let it out. Tell me how much you hate me for no reason, loser. I wouldn't mind returning the favor. Then after we're done hating each other, we can focus on the real enemy: Uber and Lyft.

Be more like this clown:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Is uberpeople.net racist?
> Allowing the words "cracker" and "honky" to be printed, used, mocked is outrageous..
> I find those words to be equally offensive and divisive as the "N word".
> These racist words should be removed or at least added to the list and replaced with @@@@@.


Cracker is such a stupid insult. I believe it originates from "whip cracker". IOW, a master, or someone in power.

They might as well be calling whites "master" when they say cracker.

I don't think any white person, ever, was offended by cracker. I'm sure a few have acted like they are offended, and I'm sure a few don't understand what it means and pretend they are offended when they arent really sure.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Ha, ha, ha, hilarious! My funny little stalker friend.
> 
> How's it going little tomato buddy?
> 
> .


Fruit Cup @Who is John Galt? 
You're always the flamboyant show boat ✔


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Someone can call me a cracker for $10. I'm okay with that.
> 
> Shit, you can call me a cracker for $5 ?


Okay.

You're a cracker.

Now gimme my $5


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Fruit Cup @Who is John Galt?
> You're always the flamboyant show boat ✔


I'm glad you're keeping up, my li'l stalker buddy. ✔

Any news on wabble wowser?

.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Is uberpeople.net racist?
> Allowing the words "cracker" and "honky" to be printed, used, mocked is outrageous..
> I find those words to be equally offensive and divisive as the "N word".
> These racist words should be removed or at least added to the list and replaced with @@@@@.


They aren't ever going to be replaced with the @ symbol. Why? Because the word cracker is not used to define a singular thing. Crackers are, in addition to white people, food. Honky is the same way. Not only is it used as a racial descriptor for white people, it's also used to describe the sound a horn makes. "The toy car driven by the toddler goes ******, ******!" Does anyone ever actually say that? Probably not, but if you are speaking to a toddler, you just might.

The N word has only one meaning and that's to call a black person a derogatory name. Because of this, it's not going to be spelled out here and I agree with that.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Cracker is such a stupid insult. I believe it originates from "whip cracker". IOW, a master, or someone in power.
> 
> They might as well be calling whites "master" when they say cracker.
> 
> I don't think any white person, ever, was offended by cracker. I'm sure a few have acted like they are offended, and I'm sure a few don't understand what it means and pretend they are offended when they arent really sure.


Oh yeah? Ask Trayvon Martin, who described George Zimmerman as a "creepy-ass cracker", if he was using it in a pejorative context. Oh wait, he was shot and killed by said "cracker."

Regardless the origin, or how you sugar coat it,
_"Cracker is a term for white people, used especially for poor rural whites in the Southern United States. It has been taken as an offensive and derogatory term to people of Caucasian or European descent and is largely considered a slur in modern usage."_

Replace "cracker" with the N-word in some of these posts and see how fast it gets deleted.
It's remarkable this forum allows such blatant term of racism.



Jlynn said:


> They aren't ever going to be replaced with the @ symbol. Why? Because the word cracker is not used to define a singular thing. Crackers are, in addition to white people, food. Honky is the same way. Not only is it used as a racial descriptor for white people, it's also used to describe the sound a horn makes. "The toy car driven by the toddler goes ******, ******!" Does anyone ever actually say that? Probably not, but if you are speaking to a toddler, you just might.
> 
> The N word has only one meaning and that's to call a black person a derogatory name. Because of this, it's not going to be spelled out here and I agree with that.


Your logic is flawed. 
One such example is the slang word for transmission, as in a car.
Rhymes with granny.
It gets @@@@@@.

Cracker in this context is derogatory toward a race of people, and appropriate actions should be taken by the mods.
I'm going to assume you don't think racism is OK, but why be OK with a word that expresses it, especially within this context?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh yeah? Ask Trayvon Martin, who described George Zimmerman as a "creepy-ass cracker", if he was using it in a pejorative context. Oh wait, he was shot and killed by said "cracker."
> 
> I'm going to assume you don't think racism is OK, but why be OK with a word that expresses it, especially within this context?


Trayvon Martin assaulted an armed man and got himself killed. He picked the wrong state to do that in.

IDC what mods do. I know its intended to be an insult, but if someone called me a cracker I'd probably just laugh or at least smile inside. I'm assuming most whites don't really care if they are called this, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm glad you're keeping up, my li'l stalker buddy. ✔
> 
> Any news on wabble wowser?
> 
> .


Fruit Cup @Who is John Galt? the only thing "stalking" you is ur soiled panties


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


Reading this I thought, sounds like a typical day in SF.
Strange some assume this behavior was in response to something the driver may have said/done. Pax are just wacky sometimes.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You a " Golden Cracka " !
> 
> Like a Ritz .


No.
A crack.
A CRACK dammit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> No.
> A crack.
> A CRACK dammit.
> 
> View attachment 346465


Oh .

. . . he should pull his pants up then !


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I got called this back in december


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Is uberpeople.net racist?
> Allowing the words "cracker" and "honky" to be printed, used, mocked is outrageous..
> I find those words to be equally offensive and divisive as the "N word".
> These racist words should be removed or at least added to the list and replaced with @@@@@.


Gotta kind of agree with you.
It's the slippery slope argument ... once we start censoring words, where does it stop.

I got in trouble once because I used the word "divorce" in describing the break up or splitting of a company into two companies with different missions.
Someone found it 'offensive' because she had just gone through a rough divorce and the word 'conjured up bad feelings and memories' so she found it to be offensive and asked that the word not be used.
My response was to ask her for a list OF ALL words that she found offensive so that I could send out an office wide memo warning people not to use these words in her presence.

I guess we could call it "The C Word", but hell we already got one of those, and I wouldn't want you to think I was calling you the OTHER C word when I meant the NEW C word, and I don't like my insults to be misunderstood. I believe that clarity and accuracy in insulting is important.

Personally I think that some of the most offensive words are: starvation, racism, hate, war, slavery ... pretty obscene words.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

:cryin: ... racism


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Okay.
> 
> You're a cracker.
> 
> Now gimme my $5


LOL wrong way around. Now you owe me $5 ??


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


Hope you turned her in. She should be banned from the platform.

Believe Uber's policy is deactivation on this kind of behavior; but, who knows.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member.


Trump derangement syndrome. If you're white then that makes you a Nazi, a white supremist yada yada yada.

She probably hated you because of your "white priveledge."


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Get used to it Ant









Stay classy pax. Luckily that was not mine. I'd have showed up to beat his ass with a Confederate flag.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

OldBay said:


> IDC what mods do. I know its intended to be an insult, but if someone called me a cracker I'd probably just laugh or at least smile inside. I'm assuming most whites don't really care if they are called this, but I could be wrong.


Interesting that you are OK with racial slurs. 
Other racial slurs are censored.
It represents hate toward a race of people, and you think it's funny.
Yeah, I'd say you're wrong.


UberBastid said:


> Gotta kind of agree with you.
> It's the slippery slope argument ... once we start censoring words, where does it stop.
> 
> I got in trouble once because I used the word "divorce" in describing the break up or splitting of a company into two companies with different missions.
> ...


I'm less offended by the C word and the B word.
A body part and a female dog?
No comparison to a racial slur, IMO.
Hell, the B word is said on national television.
Don't know where censoring words stops, but it should at least start with racial slurs.

I called a poster "entitled" and I was warned and scolded for it.
Meanwhile racial slurs are OK in uberpeople's book?
It's appalling.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Interesting that you are OK with racial slurs.
> Other racial slurs are censored.
> It represents hate toward a race of people, and you think it's funny.
> Yeah, I'd say you're wrong.
> ...


What the FREAK, show? Shut the front door, ya'll silly sally! Don't be such a lint Licker!
Who you callin' a cootie queen?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh yeah? Ask Trayvon Martin, who described George Zimmerman as a "creepy-ass cracker", if he was using it in a pejorative context. Oh wait, he was shot and killed by said "cracker."
> 
> Regardless the origin, or how you sugar coat it,
> _"Cracker is a term for white people, used especially for poor rural whites in the Southern United States. It has been taken as an offensive and derogatory term to people of Caucasian or European descent and is largely considered a slur in modern usage."_
> ...


Because one needs to learn to pick their battles. There's way too much white privilege running around where white people have decided to get offended by everything and there is really no justification for it. Black people have been oppressed by white people for generations and still are. They truly do have the right to be offended by things. The N word has always been and will always be offensive and white people need to learn that it goes way deeper than just the use of that word. You are the only person here seemingly upset over the word cracker. I say take a deep breath and learn to let shit go.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

That's horrible. I thought they called you an Uber or Lyft driver. That would really be crossing the line.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh .
> 
> . . . he should pull his pants up then !


Right? I find the whole "walking around with ones pants around their knees" more offensive than I do being called a cracker. Sheesh.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Got called a slurt?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


This would never fly in the city of Chicago. Pax would end up on the sidewalk around here for it. Unless a newbie driver lets it happen. But the city has a lot of diversity! Which is amazing.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> Because one needs to learn to pick their battles. There's way too much white privilege running around where white people have decided to get offended by everything and there is really no justification for it. Black people have been oppressed by white people for generations and still are. They truly do have the right to be offended by things. The N word has always been and will always be offensive and white people need to learn that it goes way deeper than just the use of that word. You are the only person here seemingly upset over the word cracker. I say take a deep breath and learn to let shit go.


^^^This^^^ might be the most moronic post I've read.

Speaking of privilege.
You saying who does or doesn't have the "right to be offended"?
Just wow.

So called "reverse" racism is still racism.
There are words to convey that hate and prejudice.
But OK. You're fine with a racial slur. We get it.

Oh wait. I see. You're in Pennsylvania.
You only black people you see are on TV.
I'd like to see your reaction when you encounter one calling you cracker in a not so nice way.
Remember. Just "take a deep breath and learn to let shit go." LMAO


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Because one needs to learn to pick their battles. There's way too much white privilege running around where white people have decided to get offended by everything and there is really no justification for it. Black people have been oppressed by white people for generations and still are. They truly do have the right to be offended by things. The N word has always been and will always be offensive and white people need to learn that it goes way deeper than just the use of that word. You are the only person here seemingly upset over the word cracker. I say take a deep breath and learn to let shit go.


Truly sick to death of attitudes such as yours. Talk about a bunch of insecure whiners.

Then you want to utilize a double standard? Well go ahead and use it if that makes you feel better. However, the more we hear this uneducated, entitled attitude, the more we are going look down on these people.

I owe them nothing.

MAGA
??


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


Why didn't you throw her the F out the first time she called you a "cracks?"


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Which shade of cracker best defines u?

Crackers are pretty diverse ( see below)

Maybe she thought you were salty and taste good.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Which shade of cracker best defines u?
> 
> Crackers are pretty diverse ( see below)
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Which shade of cracker best defines u?
> 
> Crackers are pretty diverse ( see below)
> 
> ...


Mine is not there. 
Graham Crackers


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

"cracker" refers to the white overseer who cracked the whip. It's offensive and meant to be so.
I turned in a couple for calling me this last week. I hope they enjoy walking.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


Let's see the video.....


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Meanwhile racial slurs are OK in uberpeople's book?
> It's appalling.


I'm not understanding your point. There is a difference between calling another member a cracker in a thread, and someone posting a story about being called a cracker. The former would get moderated, the latter not. In the same vein, it would not be allowed to call someone the N word in a thread, but someone could relate a story about how they were called that, if they like.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "cracker" refers to the white overseer who cracked the whip. It's offensive and meant to be so.
> I turned in a couple for calling me this last week. I hope they enjoy walking.


I never understood why referring to someone as the one that cracks the whip as an insult? Sounds like the guy with the whip is having all the fun.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Minority of Venice said:


> I never understood why referring to someone as the one that cracks the whip as an insult? Sounds like the guy with the whip is having all the fun.


You and I differ on what is fun.
It's implying I own and abuse people.
You may have a few issues to work on.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I'm not understanding your point. There is a difference between calling another member a cracker in a thread, and relating a story of being called a cracker. The former would get moderated, the latter not. In the same vein, it would not be allowed to call someone an n word in a thread, but someone could relate a story about how they were called that, if they like.


LOL. You just displayed my point.
Your original post:








Where it seems you typed out the N-word was censored and rightfully so.
Other racial slurs should be as well.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You and I differ on what is fun.
> It's implying I own and abuse people.
> You may have a few issues to work on.


Sounds more like envy that they were the ones working and didn't have the whip. Strange insult none the less.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. You just displayed my point.
> Your original post:
> View attachment 346915
> 
> ...


If anything, I would argue that that word shouldn't be censored either. If someone calls another person that word (or any other racial slur), or uses it in a racist manner, that should be against the rules. But if used in a serious discussion, I'm not sure why the word should be censored.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The Minority of Venice said:


> I never understood why referring to someone as the one that cracks the whip as an insult? Sounds like the guy with the whip is having all the fun.


You assume that's the origin of the word, which has not been proven.
The meaning has changed over the years.
It is now, without a doubt, used as a racial slur.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> If anything, I would argue that that word shouldn't be censored either. If someone calls another person that word (or any other racial slur), or uses it in a racist manner, that should be against the rules. But if used in a serious discussion, I'm not sure why the word should be censored.


Spelling out the N word is hardly necessary. See? You know which word and everyone else does. 
Exacerbating an already stressful racial environment shouldn't be encouraged.
I agree with your post in spirit, but in application that word just makes everything worse.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> If anything, I would argue that that word shouldn't be censored either. If someone calls another person that word (or any other racial slur), or uses it in a racist manner, that should be against the rules. But if used in a serious discussion, I'm not sure why the word should be censored.


In that sense, no words should censored, even as an insult.
If I call you an idiot. That's OK.
If I call you a @@@@@@.
What's the difference?
The degree of the insult?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Because one needs to learn to pick their battles. There's way too much white privilege running around where white people have decided to get offended by everything and there is really no justification for it. Black people have been oppressed by white people for generations and still are. They truly do have the right to be offended by things. The N word has always been and will always be offensive and white people need to learn that it goes way deeper than just the use of that word. You are the only person here seemingly upset over the word cracker. I say take a deep breath and learn to let shit go.


?


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

I always found it childish when people say stupid stuff like "the b word", "the n word", "the s word". Say what you mean or don't say it. They treat it like it is a magical word that has powers. Only English.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> In that sense, no words should censored, even as an insult.
> If I call you an idiot. That's OK.
> If I call you a @@@@@@.
> What's the difference?
> The degree of the insult?


Insults are not permitted on the forum. Although we will usually look at the context or gravity of them before taking action. But yes, almost any word could be an insult.

Censored/banned words are a different thing. They are censored regardless of context. Why certain words are censored, and others not, I don't know. I think the discussion is getting a bit too detailed for this thread now, and should probably be continued in the UP forum if anyone wishes: https://uberpeople.net/forums/UP/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Minority of Venice said:


> I always found it childish when people say stupid stuff like "the b word", "the n word", "the s word". Say what you mean or don't say it. They treat it like it is a magical word that had powers. Only English.


Only brown people can say that word with impugnity.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Only brown people can say that word with impugnity.


What is a brown person?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Minority of Venice said:


> What is a brown person?


Troll


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Troll


It is a serious question. I have yet to hear any ethnic, religious, national or linguistic group call themselves "the brown ones". Unless what you said was a joke, if you are serious, what is a brown one. You claimed only the brown people, whoever they may be, may use that term. Who are they?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Minority of Venice said:


> It is a serious question. I have yet to hear any ethnic, religious, national or linguistic group call themselves "the brown ones". Unless what you said was a joke, if you are serious, what is a brown one. You claimed only the brown people, whoever they may be, may use that term. Who are they?


Your ignorance is overwhelming. But I know you are just trolling. Trying to bate me I to a corner.
I'll pass. I'm at least as smart as you if not smarter.
Good day.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Your ignorance is overwhelming. But I know you are just trolling. Trying to bate me I to a corner.
> I'll pass. I'm at least as smart as you if not smarter.
> Good day.


So I will either conclude that you were joking but have the personality of sand paper and can't express a joke properly, or you were serious, but your argument was stupid and had no logical basis so you are getting out in an attempt to save face. Either way saying only a "brown person" can say something is both extremely ignorant and abhorrently racist, unless you meant it in joking context.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The Minority of Venice said:


> What is a brown person?


References from Wikipedia and Urban Dictionsary:

_Brown or brown people is a racial and ethnic term. Like black people and white people, it is a metaphor for race based solely on human skin color. In racialist ideas, the color brown and the term brown people were used to describe a series of hypothesized racial groups that included South Asians, Southeast Asians, West Asians (mainly those from the Middle East and the Near East), Central Asians, North Africans, people from the Horn of Africa, and Latin Americans.[1] Bronze skin tones are commonly also placed under the brown racial classification, in Mexico (and Southwestern United States) and the Philippines the term is associated with mestizo peoples, and in Brazil it is pardo.

Brown people
No one is exactly sure who 'Brown People' are. It has been used inconsistently throughout history to describe everyone from Italians (in early US immigration history), Malaysians, Indigenous people in Canada, Australia, and the US, people of India, 'mixed' South Africans, and Hispanics.
Where I live it is really in vogue with South Asians/Desis who feel the need to racialize themselves._


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> References from Wikipedia and Urban Dictionsary:
> 
> _Brown or brown people is a racial and ethnic term. Like black people and white people, it is a metaphor for race based solely on human skin color. In racialist ideas, the color brown and the term brown people were used to describe a series of hypothesized racial groups that included South Asians, Southeast Asians, West Asians (mainly those from the Middle East and the Near East), Central Asians, North Africans, people from the Horn of Africa, and Latin Americans.[1] Bronze skin tones are commonly also placed under the brown racial classification, in Mexico (and Southwestern United States) and the Philippines the term is associated with mestizo peoples, and in Brazil it is pardo.
> 
> ...


Don't fall for it. Just another toxic troll.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Don't fall for it. Just another toxic troll.


Says the race baiter claiming if someone is "brown skin" they can or can't say something. Why don't you go work under Don Lemon at CNN as their public race baiter. You would be good at that job.



Taxi2Uber said:


> References from Wikipedia and Urban Dictionsary:
> 
> _Brown or brown people is a racial and ethnic term. Like black people and white people, it is a metaphor for race based solely on human skin color. In racialist ideas, the color brown and the term brown people were used to describe a series of hypothesized racial groups that included South Asians, Southeast Asians, West Asians (mainly those from the Middle East and the Near East), Central Asians, North Africans, people from the Horn of Africa, and Latin Americans.[1] Bronze skin tones are commonly also placed under the brown racial classification, in Mexico (and Southwestern United States) and the Philippines the term is associated with mestizo peoples, and in Brazil it is pardo.
> 
> ...


That is such a huge range of different peoples. Pretty much anyone that is not Northern European? It has so much variation and includes so many thousands of different ethnicities the term is almost meaningless to me. Merely a way to express skin color I guess, yet not everyone from one ethnciity always have the exact same tone of skin, so it can't really be an ethnic term.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Minority of Venice said:


> Says the race baiter claiming if someone is "brown skin" they can or can't say something. Why don't you go work under Don Lemon at CNN as their public race baiter. You would be good at that job.
> 
> 
> That is such a huge range of different peoples. Pretty much anyone that is not Northern European? It has so much variation and includes so many thousands of different ethnicities the term is almost meaningless to me. Merely a way to express skin color I guess, yet not everyone from one ethnciity always have the exact same tone of skin, so it can't really be an ethnic term.


Now I'm reporting you. Good luck.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Don't fall for it. Just another toxic troll.


LOL. Don't worry. I didn't believe for a second that someone from Venice, Ca never hearing the term "brown people"
But just in case, I posted some references for posterity.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. Don't worry. I didn't believe for a second that someone from Venice, Ca never hearing the term "brown people"
> But just in case, I posted some references for posterity.


He's using a Shakespearean reference.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Now I'm reporting you. Good luck.


Yes report to try to get the thread locked and deleted, so you can hide your deplorable racist comments that people should be able to say or not say something purely based on skin color.



Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. Don't worry. I didn't believe for a second that someone from Venice, Ca never hearing the term "brown people"
> But just in case, I posted some references for posterity.


Just pointing out the stupidity of terms like "white people" or "brown people". By the way I stand by what I said that such terms are meaningless to me. Way too many groups included in each one to make any meaningful judgement from such descriptions, expect maybe what their eye, hair, or skin tone is.


----------



## Glockoholic (Aug 20, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


Was she at least hot?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Glockoholic said:


> Was she at least hot?


He said she was a 3



The Minority of Venice said:


> Says the race baiter claiming if someone is "brown skin" they can or can't say something. Why don't you go work under Don Lemon at CNN as their public race baiter. You would be good at that job.
> 
> 
> That is such a huge range of different peoples. Pretty much anyone that is not Northern European? It has so much variation and includes so many thousands of different ethnicities the term is almost meaningless to me. Merely a way to express skin color I guess, yet not everyone from one ethnciity always have the exact same tone of skin, so it can't really be an ethnic term.


I agree Brown People is very weird

But the reason is because ppl already use - white ppl / black ppl

And instead of saying Mexicans or Latinos - they just say Brown People


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "cracker" refers to the white overseer who cracked the whip. It's offensive and meant to be so.
> I turned in a couple for calling me this last week. I hope they enjoy walking.


LMAO
They not walking ... lol.
They're black?
You're white?
You lucky you didn't get deactivated - racist!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Lahdy...?..dahdy..?..daah.....?

Looking for a fun thread to post in today.....

What's this?...


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> They aren't ever going to be replaced with the @ symbol. Why? Because the word cracker is not used to define a singular thing. Crackers are, in addition to white people, food. Honky is the same way. Not only is it used as a racial descriptor for white people, it's also used to describe the sound a horn makes. "The toy car driven by the toddler goes ******, ******!" Does anyone ever actually say that? Probably not, but if you are speaking to a toddler, you just might.
> 
> The N word has only one meaning and that's to call a black person a derogatory name. Because of this, it's not going to be spelled out here and I agree with that.


 When it comes to the N word There is truly a double standard. 
Black people have no problem using it to address each other. Which is probably one of the reasons why the word will never go away.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> LMAO
> They not walking ... lol.
> They're black?
> You're white?
> You lucky you didn't get deactivated - racist!


Those two will never get in my car again. GOOMC lives.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Al Sharpton once said that only white crackers can commit racism and that only blacks can be the victims of racism,,,the video is actually on youtube


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Dave Bust said:


> Al Sharpton once said that only white crackers can commit racism and that only blacks can be the victims of racism,,,the video is actually on youtube


It's actually a very popular belief

Many have changed the definition of racism to - power + prejudice

Basically meaning only whites can be racist


----------



## UbersFinest (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone can be judge as racist by just looking at their skin colour. Racist people are trash and a disgrace to the world.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The Minority of Venice said:


> It is a serious question. I have yet to hear any ethnic, religious, national or linguistic group call themselves "the brown ones". Unless what you said was a joke, if you are serious, what is a brown one. You claimed only the brown people, whoever they may be, may use that term. Who are they?


I am brown for 9 weeks every summer. Will reparations be pro-rated? Lol.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> It's actually a very popular belief
> 
> Many have changed the definition of racism to - power + prejudice
> 
> Basically meaning only whites can be racist


Ahem....Barry Hussein ring any bells?



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Which shade of cracker best defines u?
> 
> Crackers are pretty diverse ( see below)
> 
> ...


I am Uncle Kracker.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.


Did you get in touch with the ALCU? They are always there waiting to help when someone is spoken of in a negative way.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

OP is well known for his fake AF stories.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> The crazy thing is she got in the car being racist towards me I don't know why I didn't do anything to her. She's very rude. I don't understand.


Don't worry about it all. Whenever I get accused of hating whites I say "I love the Irish. It's the English and Scots I can't stand."


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So I picked up a pax. I got called a cracks multiple times told I was a racist pathetic excuse of existant. Told to stop being racist told I was a white kkk member. So I turned to her and said mam I'm 50 percent Mexican 30 percent caucasian,20 percent African American I did a dna test 2 months ago.... Than she kept calling me a cracks while driving her to her destination no 1 star from her and a10 dollar tip. .....,... It was a weird night I'll tell you what.
> [/QUpeople can call me names all day if they tip me ten bucks a ride


people can call me names all day if they tip me ten dollars on every ride. in vegas 30% of the uber riders tip and ten bucks is a pretty good one


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I grew up in a 'minority neighborhood'.
Richmond, California
One of the top ten ghettos in the state.

I am white.
And in my 'hood, I was the only ****** for ten blocks in any direction.
Leaned how to run - and fight, in that order.

I understand racism - I grew up with it.
Maybe some day my great grand kids will get reparations.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

i can relate, i was born in watts and raised in pacoima but i think black people generally like me and other then cowboy christmas my percentage of tips from black people was higher then the rest of the rainbow


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I grew up in a 'minority neighborhood'.
> Richmond, California
> One of the top ten ghettos in the state.
> 
> ...


I hope you ran to the local CVS to get yourself some spray on tan in a bottle ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm glad you're keeping up, my li'l stalker buddy. ✔
> 
> Any news on wabble wowser?
> 
> .


I'm not the only one that thinks that!



NauticalWheeler said:


> I got called this back in december
> View attachment 346906


I get called that by ""lower end" white people. I'm also white.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I hope you ran to the local CVS to get yourself some spray on tan in a bottle ?


No, but I went to the local hardware store and tried to buy stove black.
They wouldn't sell it to me because they were sure I was going to be tagging with it.
You know "you gotta watch out for dem whate boyz, be 'trubblin aaaall day."

Probly saved my life.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Did you get in touch with the ALCU? They are always there waiting to help when someone is spoken of in a negative way.


ACLU*


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Sticks and stones, people. Sticks and stones.

The only color everyone should worry about is green. The pursuit of that color can turn anyone (black, white, brown) into a sociopath with no regard for his fellow human being. Slavery happened because white people needed cheap labor, so they could make more green. Blacks are killing other blacks in record numbers because they need to protect their turf, so they can make more green.

This has nothing to do with racism or skin color. It has everything to do with insatiable greed. You aren't happy with having enough, so you get more by forcibly taking it from other people you deem are beneath you.

That's what Uber and Lyft do to us everyday....regardless of our race.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Rog'O Datto said:


> ACLU*


Thank you


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Thank you :smiles:


Yes Sir ?


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

*cough* I am a brown person. Doesn't bother me at all even if you use racist words against Mexicans because I'll just laugh


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Ha, ha, ha, hilarious! My funny little stalker friend.
> 
> How's it going little tomato buddy?
> 
> .


The Tomato gave up his "self driving" car fantasy so now he trolls this forum instead?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Trayvon Martin assaulted an armed man and got himself killed. He picked the wrong state to do that in.


Lol ... George Zimmerman did the world a favor. Exterminating that vermin.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

delornick94 said:


> *cough* I am a brown person. Doesn't bother me at all even if you use racist words against Mexicans because I'll just laugh


hasn't your doctor told you - supposed to turn your head when you cough


----------

